
A member of our community is missing, help find him - mcgwiz
http://blog.izs.me/post/72990767417/a-member-of-our-community-is-missing-help-find-him
======
8ig8
Please read this. It seems to be the source of the original post and provides
additional details (news articles). It is also easier to read.

[http://findluk.com](http://findluk.com)

Edited to better describe the link.

~~~
thisishugo
Isaac isn't just some guy who read a website and made a blog post, he has been
at the forefront of the search for Luke, and is (rightly!) using his profile
as the maintainer of Node to call attention to the dedicated website that has
been set up.

------
bazzargh
Hope Luke turns up ok, here's a story of someone local to me who disappeared
but came back: [http://thepopcop.co.uk/2013/12/the-boy-who-went-missing-
from...](http://thepopcop.co.uk/2013/12/the-boy-who-went-missing-from-
belladrum/)

The point being (as Tom says in his story), if you feel alone - talk to
someone. It's ok not to feel ok.

~~~
Snail_Commando
Asking for a friend, what do you do if you don't have anyone to talk to? I
feel like the answer should be obvious, but I have no idea what it is.

~~~
wavesounds
I find it hard to believe your friend doesn't know a single person who will
listen to him talk. I think more likely he is afraid to show vulnerability to
people he knows.

In my experience I've always become better friends with someone who has shared
with me or who I have shared something personal with. Through showing
vulnerability, which takes courage, we build strength.

I've also been surprised at how accepting people are when you confide in them.
People are much more sympathetic then we think.

I'm not usually a fan of Ted talks but theres a good one on this subject, you
might want to show him
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCvmsMzlF7o](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCvmsMzlF7o)

That being said here is the national suicide prevention hotline 1-800-273-8255
just incase its an emergency. I know people who have called before it's not a
big deal they don't send out police to your house or anything like that, if
anything you may have to wait on hold for a while, but the people who work
there are saints

~~~
strathmeyer
College didn't work out for everyone. There weren't enough jobs for all of us,
now I am in my mid thirties, have no friends, and am unemployable. But you can
rest assured that, yes, most people think that I shouldn't exist.

~~~
httpagent
Hello! I believe you are more valuable as a person than the contributions you
make through a job. Many people find their self worth through employment, but
when you get down to the nuts and bolts of it, employment generally means
making money for someone else. This concept of economic slavery causes people
who don't fit into the job market to feel like they're not worth their weight.

Your value as a person doesn't have to be defined by your employment. If you
open your mind you can find your value as a listener, a thinker, a gardener...
whatever.

I could use a friend as well - hit me up @gmail.

------
MojoJolo
There are some inconsistency with regards to his tattoo in the blog and the
website.

In the blog, it mentioned that the _rm -rf /_ was in his left chest. And in
the website, it was said to be in his right chest. This is also the case for
his sacred heart tattoo. Based on the picture, sacred heart tattoo is placed
in his right chest.

I hope Luke is fine and okay.

~~~
gmrple
I imagine that is probably a webcam photo, so left/right are backwards.

~~~
CanSpice
If left/right were backwards, then the text would be backwards as well.

------
mcantelon
according to another person who worked with him when he lived in New York, he
disappeared for 5 days once there. So hopefully he'll turn up.

------
dhimes
Beyond giving my heartfelt wishes that he turns up ok, I have to give kudos to
Yahoo for hiring a private investigator to try to find him.

------
elwell
His last tweet just says "Ok." [0]

[0] - [https://twitter.com/luk](https://twitter.com/luk)

~~~
ricardobeat
That's not really suspicious, someone answered "thanks for coming", this was
right after he was last seen in public.

His friends have stated that later on he communicated in private, with
something that got them worried (not publicized). The search begun just a
couple hours after that.

~~~
lexandstuff
I think the "Thanks for coming. Ok." thing is an in joke. See @isz's Twitter
profile.

[https://twitter.com/izs](https://twitter.com/izs)

------
jaseemabid
Hey Luke,

I hope you are ok and is reading HN right now. Come back, the world is missing
you.

------
failho
I'll share this - not that I'll be any help (no where near you). Hope he turns
up ok!

My friend disappeared before and it's amazing to see how many people we
reached with just facebook and twitter. In my case it sadly didn't have a
happy ending - but the support you receive from complete strangers is just
mind blowing!

------
industriousthou
Hope the guy's okay and he turns up. It's sort of touching to see his
coworkers come up with this. I wonder though, if he had issues with anxiety or
depression, if the attention could push him away.

------
VMG
Reminds me of this guy:
[https://twitter.com/mauricemach](https://twitter.com/mauricemach)

Could never figure out what happened to him

~~~
dudurocha
could you expand on the history? As a fellow brazilian I'm curious.

~~~
VMG
He is the initial creator of
[https://github.com/mauricemach/zappa](https://github.com/mauricemach/zappa),
but his online activity stopped late 2011

------
duffdevice
I don't mean to be callous, but what exactly are you asking for help with?
He's not a 4 year old child, he's not an elderly person with dementia. He's a
grown man. If he can't be found, apparently he doesn't want to be found. Are
we concerned that he is somehow wandering around town without access to any
means of communication? I don't get this.

~~~
moocowduckquack
Grown men, despite what you may have heard, sometimes need a little help too.

~~~
duffdevice
Obviously this is true, but rarely do they need help being physically located.
If he needs psychological help or emotional support, clearly that is a
different matter, and not something that can be provided by rallying as many
random, well-meaning strangers as possible...I still fail to see what is being
requested here.

~~~
rurounijones
hard to render psychological help or emotional support if you cannot find the
guy who needs the help.

------
jacquesm
Ominous title on that last twitter picture.

ITS THE FINALE

[https://twitter.com/luk/status/418306940662321152/photo/1](https://twitter.com/luk/status/418306940662321152/photo/1)

~~~
gojomo
That's not really suspicious in describing a new-year's-eve fireworks photo.
That tweet was followed by a few more innocuous tweets, and one of the other
links posted suggest Arduini was last seen the next afternoon (~12 hours
later).

So those words are only 'ominous' with some straining, in retrospect... and
are unlikely to be relevant to the disappearance.

I point this out just so that people won't see your comment and, lacking
context, jump to premature conclusions.

------
pjbrunet
"rm -rf /" is pretty cool.

Hope he's not in trouble.

~~~
__matt
i think he is suicidal, do the math. if that is his most recent tattoo...,
otherwise just a cool guy.

------
gotrecruit
sorry i can't be of more help, but i'm curious as to why the fact that he "has
travelled to Thailand" is relevant...

~~~
steveklabnik
It's possible that he knows someone there, or is at least familiar with the
place, and so might turn up there again.

~~~
watson
I'm in Thailand - don't know if I can be of any help?

------
bhartzer
Seems as though he was in the SF area. For those of us who are not in
California is there anything we can do? I'm in Texas...

~~~
dutchbrit
Share the message. And keep your eyes open :)

------
SG-
what if he doesn't want to be found?

------
tensafefrogs
What's the deal with the creepy hookah/booze bottle picture at the bottom of
that page?

~~~
cleverjake
its a tumblog of isaacs. it changes every page load.

------
jheriko
it would be nice if this could somehow be a banner across the top of HN...

hope he is found soon.

~~~
ballard

        echo 'Amber Alert' | sed 's/Amber/Luke/'

